# Anyone have experience with Cyberguard?



## gwalchmai (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi. I'm looking at Cyberguard's Snapgear 530 or 550 series VPN firewalls. Anyone use these? Anyone have experience with the company? 

Thanks.


----------

